# emerge gnomemeeting error

## akam

Не могу установить gnomemeeting-1.2.2 (ОЧЕНЬ нужно)

что ему не нравиться?

USE="-ldap" emerge -v gnomemeeting 

emerge gnomemeeting error: 

gm_contacts-ldap.cpp:154: error: `PLDAPSession' undeclared (first use this function) 

gm_contacts-ldap.cpp:154: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once for each function it appears in.) 

gm_contacts-ldap.cpp:154: error: expected `;' before "ldap" 

gm_contacts-ldap.cpp:155: error: `PLDAPSession' has not been declared 

gm_contacts-ldap.cpp:155: error: `SearchContext' undeclared (first use this function) 

gm_contacts-ldap.cpp:155: error: expected `;' before "context" 

gm_contacts-ldap.cpp:223: error: `ldap' undeclared (first use this function) 

gm_contacts-ldap.cpp:244: error: `context' undeclared (first use this function) 

gm_contacts-ldap.cpp:249: error: `PLDAPSession' has not been declared 

gm_contacts-ldap.cpp:250: error: `ScopeSubTree' undeclared (first use this function) 

gm_contacts-ldap.cpp:250: error: `PLDAPSession' has not been declared 

gm_contacts-ldap.cpp:250: error: `ScopeSingleLevel' undeclared (first use this function) 

make[3]: *** [gm_contacts-ldap.lo] пЫЙВЛБ 1 

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnomemeeting-1.2.2/work/gnomemeeting-1.2.2/lib/contacts' 

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] пЫЙВЛБ 1 

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnomemeeting-1.2.2/work/gnomemeeting-1.2.2/lib' 

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] пЫЙВЛБ 1 

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnomemeeting-1.2.2/work/gnomemeeting-1.2.2' 

make: *** [all] пЫЙВЛБ 2

----------

## dragon1020

akam, а посмотреть, что emerge -pv gnomemeeting выдает можно?

----------

## akam

akam ~ # emerge -pv gnomemeeting

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-im/gnomemeeting-1.2.2  USE="gnome sdl ssl -dbus -debug -howl -ipv6" 0 kB

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] net-nds/openldap-2.3.24-r1 (0)

[I--] [ ~] net-libs/openh323-1.15.6 (0)

[I--] [ ~] dev-libs/pwlib-1.8.7 (0)

akam ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.1_rc1-r3 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.17-gentoo-r4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17-gentoo-r4 i686 AMD Sempron(tm)   2200+

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.4

Last Sync: Mon, 04 Sep 2006 13:00:01 +0000

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r3

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.60

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.12-r6

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.aiya.ru/pub/gentoo/"

LANG="ru_RU.koi8r"

LINGUAS="ru"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 7zip X alsa apache2 apm arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cli crypt cups dlloader dri eds elibc_glibc emboss encode esd foomaticdb fortran gd gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 imap imlib input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse isdnlog jpeg kde kernel_linux libg++ libwww linguas_ru logitech-mouse mad mikmod motif mp3 mpeg mysql ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl php png pppd python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba sdl session slang spell spl ssl tcpd threads truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode userland_GNU userlocales vhosts video_cards_nv video_cards_nvidia vorbis xine xml xmms xorg xv zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

----------

## fank

а вот что у меня:

```
$ emerge net-im/gnomemeeting -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "net-im/gnomemeeting" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- net-im/gnomemeeting-1.2.1 (masked by: package.mask)

# Stefan Schweizer <genstef@gentoo.org> (18 Jul 2006)

# Masked for removal, please use ekiga now, #136615

- net-im/gnomemeeting-1.2.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- net-im/gnomemeeting-1.0.2-r1 (masked by: package.mask)

- net-im/gnomemeeting-1.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- net-im/gnomemeeting-0.98.5-r1 (masked by: package.mask)

- net-im/gnomemeeting-1.00 (masked by: package.mask)

- net-im/gnomemeeting-0.98.5 (masked by: package.mask)

- net-im/gnomemeeting-0.98.0 (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.
```

теперь кто-нить может объяснить вот это:

 *Quote:*   

> [ebuild N ] net-im/gnomemeeting-1.2.2 USE="gnome sdl ssl -dbus -debug -howl -ipv6" 0 kB 

 

 *Quote:*   

> USE="-ldap" emerge -v gnomemeeting

 

где тут флаг ldap?

и зачем нужен устаревший пакет?

----------

## akam

хорошо. согласен насчет флага -ldap. нет его. это я уж просто от отчаяния. уже не первую неделю бьюсь над этой группой пакетов. на содних компах (тоже на генту все работает). На моем компе когда стоял сусе-тоже работало.

про екигу я знаю. я не знаю как она работает с g729 и g723.

----------

## dragon1020

http://packages.gentoo.org/search/?sstring=gnomemeeting

http://packages.gentoo.org/search/?sstring=ekiga

Как я понял, gnomemeeting больше не будет поддерживаться. Поставь ekiga - он теперь вместо gnomemeeting.

----------

## akam

Никто не знает как собрать екигу(опал) с поддержкой g729?

----------

## fank

ну, не знаю, как и где ты там искал

первый же поиск выдал мне следующую ссылку, где, возможно, описана твоя проблема (по крайне мере очень похоже)

http://mail.gnome.org/archives/gnomemeeting-list/2005-March/msg00107.html

читай и пересобирай net-libs/openh323 и dev-libs/pwlib с флагом ldap

----------

## fank

учись пользоваться поиском!

здесь http://blog.vojta.name/ человек для теста использовал сабж и указанные кодеки

не просто ж так он их упомянул, верно?   :Wink: 

----------

## akam

 *fank wrote:*   

> ну, не знаю, как и где ты там искал
> 
> первый же поиск выдал мне следующую ссылку, где, возможно, описана твоя проблема (по крайне мере очень похоже)
> 
> http://mail.gnome.org/archives/gnomemeeting-list/2005-March/msg00107.html
> ...

 

pwlib я собирал с флагом ldap, если его собрать без этого флага - гноммитинг так и говорит - мол пересобирите пвлиб с поддержкой лдап

----------

